# Roaming around with an Adria 660,



## borerider (Jul 10, 2009)

Got the van all rigged up for free camping every thing is 12v don't need to plug in at all, spent last winter in Portugal , want to try and get to Morocco this year any one got any info on the ferry prices from Algeciras


----------

